# Favorite Non-Grape Wine



## Stuart77047 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are so many fruits to choose from. I have very little idea of where to go next. So I thought I would take a poll from people with a lot more experience.

What is your favorite type of fruit wine. Since there can be a huge difference between two wines made from the same fruit, please post a link to the recipe if you have it please. Or post the recipe if it is not already on the board or another website somewhere.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 2, 2011)

Strawberry Wine - I blend it with a little peach.

This is just for 1 gallon - so adjust for your amount. 

View attachment Strawberry Wine Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 2, 2011)

*The most pleasant and surprising*

Due to the taste of the raw fruit is Sloe. The fruit of the blackthorn, extremely sharp/bitter, but the wine is really pleasant. After that it would have to be Damson and then Crab apple. Give me fruit of the hedgerow everytime. Good searching.  

I really wish I could copy and paste some of these smilies ! Cheers Tony.


----------



## greyday (Nov 3, 2011)

Marionberry, fermented to dry, has the most pleasing taste I've encountered yet. And primary fermentation of the skittle wine is pretty darned good...


----------



## LanMan (Nov 3, 2011)

From what I have made is Blackberry.

From other people I was given a small bottle of corncob wine and it was pretty darn good. He gave me a couple different kinds but the corncob stands out in my memory.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 3, 2011)

*Corncob Wine ? ? ?*

Recipe PLEASE ! Plus any more information you have.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Stuart77047 (Nov 3, 2011)

What does the corncob wine taste like? I don't even know what corn cobs taste like.


----------



## kfrinkle (Nov 4, 2011)

For me its blackberry or wild native persimmon wine (here in SE Oklahoma, they are small but delicious).


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm with LanMan and Kfrinkle, BLACKBERRY! Tastes great and it is also great for blending (in small amounts) with a good dry Italian red.


----------



## LanMan (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sorry but this was before I was into making wine/beer. I put the guys sattelite in and as a tip he gave me 4-5 pint bottles(I think they were jim beam bottles) of different kinds of homemade wine. It was light colored and tasted faintly of sweet corn. It wasn't dry. 
Wish I could give more information.

-Chris

I did a yahoo search and found a couple of recipes. Here is one
Corn Cob Wine



Yield: One Gallon US



Ingredients:

1 dozen raw corn cobs

1 gallon boiling water

2 pkgs yeast

9 cups of sugar



Instructions:


1. Place cobs in a container and pour boiling water over them. 
2. Cover loosely with cheesecloth or a dish towel and let stand for 24 hours. 
3. Remove the cobs and add the yeast and sugar. 
4. Cover loosely again and let stand for 9 days. 
5. Strain through cheesecloth, cover loosely, and store in a moderately cool place until it is fermented, which may take as long as 10 weeks. 
6. Bottle.
The cobs are from after you cut the corn from the cob for canning or whatever so I would assume there would still be "some" corn on the cobs


----------



## BobF (Nov 4, 2011)

Elderberry. 3+#/g, tartaric to .6 or so. Sugar to 1085-1090 (elder can take a bit more alcohol). Fermented dry, med toast am oak (1 cup/6g) for 12-16 weeks, then age 12 mos or so.

Julie says 4#/g is better, which I'm planning to try next batch. I gotta say though, this stuff is pretty good at 3!!


----------

